#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Thailands Animal Rescue Centers

## dirtydog

Feel like helping out some animals in Thailand? then why not visit these sites and decide which to donate some money to, or if they are near you why not go there and take some of their favorite foods, Don't forget to take some pictures for the forum if you go to one of these places though.
Here we have the largest listing of Thailands Animal Rescue Centers and Shelters, most of these care for injured and unwanted animals and rely on donations to survive.


*Koh Samui Dog and cat Rescue, in 1999 Koh Samui got it's first vet so you can imagine the state of the animals before that time.*

*HOW THINGS GOT STARTED;* 

 In the summer of 1997, I (Brigitte Gomm) got to know Danny van Urk from Holland on the beach where she was treating some dogs. Danny was living on the island and had been trying for several years to help the animals there. She gave anti-baby injections, treated dogs with mange (mange causes dogs to lose their fur and also leads to compulsive scratching), dewormed the animals and took care of injured ones as much as she could. Unfortunately, without a vet, there was not much she could do for dogs with serious injuries caused by accidents. My husband and I were very happy to see that somebody was trying to ease the animals' suffering and we decided to help Danny realise her dream of having a vet for stray dogs and cats on Koh Samui. Thanks to the help of many animal friends not being able to stand the misery of the animals on Koh Samui anymore, it was possible to found the Dog Rescue Center Samui in April 1999 and to open up a small clinic for stray animals at the end of Chaweng Road. 


*Pluetaleung Homeless Animal Shelter*

Pluetaleung Homeless Animal Shelter urges *YOU* to help stop  animal cruelty. We
would appreciate help from the people of Pattaya to  achieve this goal. Please call today to adopt a homeless animal or to donate  food, currency, vet care, medical aid, construction materials, blankets etc,  for the animals in the shelter. 

www.sorakrai.com


*Bangkok Based Dog Rescue Project Started in 2002.*

*"Soi" is the Thai word for "street"* 

Soi Dog Rescue is a not-for-profit volunteer organisation established in 2002 and supported solely by donations. Its aim is simple: to improve the lives of Bangkoks street dogs and, in so doing, create a happier healthier environment for everyone. Through realistic programmes of birth control, education and adoption, Soi Dog Rescue is dedicated to making a real difference by working closely with local communities to reduce the number of homeless dogs -- effectively, humanely and forever. 


*Lanna Dog Rescue Chiang Mai.*

Our team of *Lanna Dog Rescue* wants to improve the  situation of the stray dogs in Chiang Mai / northern Thailand. Sick and  destitute dogs wander the streets, are neglected, poisoned or dumped in temples.  When they get sick, they often die painfully. Something should be done about  stray dogs and they should be given a life. We are ready to accept  responsibility to try to manage the stray dog problem in a kind and humane way.

Lanna Dog Rescue Chiang Mai


*Care For Dogs Chiang Mai.*

One of the first things youll notice about Thailand are the dogs; often hungry,  sick, frightened, and lonely, eagerly digging through trash. There are thousands  of them, roaming through the streets or dumped at temples - in need of food,  medical assistance, shelter, care, and play. But they get none of that. Instead,  they get shooed away. At best ignored, at worse killed, poisoned or sometimes  eaten. As we petted their bony bodies and fell in love with their hugs, we felt  we had to help. Everyday we go out and look for dogs that are in need of care.  And, everyday, we find them. 

Based in Chiang Mai, we organize spaying  (sterilizations) and medical care and vaccinate and feed them. We learned,  through working with vets, how to give injections for mange, how to recognize  early symptoms of diseases, and how to give first aid for poisoned dogs. Our  last step being to find nurturing homes for them. We love taking care of these  beautiful creatures and  though experiencing sad situations - we also get so  much joy in return. 


Care For Dogs Chiang Mai


*Thailand Animal Rescue and Animal Cruelty, Bangkok*

The Thai Animals Guardians Association (Thai AGA) is a non-profit organization concerned directly with animal rights and animal welfare in Thailand. Our association registration number is จ. 3993/2546 and our "Environmental Protection and Natural Resource Conservation Organization" registration number is 3/2545. Thai AGA aims to protect animals, promote kindness, and relieve animal suffering. Of all animals, commercial animals and pets are the closest and most dependent on humans. They also face the most risk of exploitation and cruelty. Strayed animals and disabled animals are direct results of pet neglect, which can lead to many health and social problems. Our assistance to animals is given through our three major areas of work: animal rescue (for animals in need of emergency relief); animal clinic (a less expensive alternative for pet owners, providing treatment to animals); and mobile clinic (providing neutering and spaying services to animal lovers to control the population of strays). Other work include campaigns against elephants entering cities and dog skin and meat trade; as well as being a member of the drafting committee of the Prevention of Cruelty Against Animals Act.

Thailand Animal Rescue and Animal Cruelty


*Noistar Thai Animal Rescue Foundation, Koh Tao*

*Adopt an Animal* 

We have many stray animals that we look after. Why not adopt one of them? For a regular donation of eight pounds a month you can make a real diffence.

*Please help us to help the animals on Koh Tao* 

Five pounds can make a lot of difference. It can pay for one dog or cat to be neutered, treat 3 animals with skin problems such as mange, ticks etc. which are excrutiating for the animal but easy to cure. A monthly donation of five pounds for 12 months would pay for specialized surgery on one animal - bone repair or emergency surgery after trauma. We will send you a quarterly newsletter telling you about the work of the clinic so please, if you do donate make sure to tell us so we can add you to the mailing list. 

Noistar Thai Animal Rescue Foundation, Koh Tao


*Pha Ngan Animal Care.*

PhaNgan Animal Care (PAC) is the sole provider of veterinary care for the animals of Koh PhaNgan  a small island located in the Gulf of Thailand.  PAC has been operating since September 2001 as a non-profit nursing clinic providing medical treatment for all animals as well a trap, neuter, vaccinate and release programme for the island.  PAC operates by requesting donations to cover the cost of medical supplies used in treating owned animals, while all strays are treated at the expense of the clinic.  NO ANIMAL HAS BEEN DENIED TREATMENT SINCE THE OPENING OF THE CLINIC.

Pha Ngan Animal Care


*The Wild Animal Rescue Foundation of Thailand.*

*WAR Objectives*

Prevention, education and active campaigns against hunting and cruelty to wild animals.
Rescue wild animals, especially those which are disabled or maltreated, and help them to spend the rest of their lives in a sanctuary in a natural environment.
Seek assistance or advice from experts, both local and foreign to: 
train captive wild animals and their offspring to survive in the wild.
train local and foreign people interested in wild animal rescue or conservation to be familiar with this work and encourage them to participate in the projects of the foundation.
Promote conservation and the balance of nature with ecological systems essential to the survival of wild animals.
Cooperate and coordinate with the Thai Government agencies or other organizations both local and foreign concerned with the rescue and conservation of wild animals, educate school children about their responsibilities in environmental conservation and preservation, and publicize these activities amongst the general public.
Conduct activities and cooperate with other charitable organizations for the public benefit.[/url] 



*Hua Hin Dog Rescue Center.*

Hua Hin Dog Rescue Center "exists to rescue sick and injured dogs, aid their recovery and, when feasible, rehome them." We also try to help strays and dogs belonging to locals that cannot afford vets fees by vaccinating female dogs against pregnancy & both sexes against parasites.

*Hua Hin Dog Rescue Starts Treating Temple Dogs (NR's Temple Dogs - Wat Khao Din, Hua Hin)*





*Phuket's Cat's and Dog's Rescue Center.*

You can help by either setting up a regular monthly donation or paying a one year subscription. The money will go to treating and feeding all our dogs and cats including your chosen animal. The payment options are given on the sponsor a dog and the sponsor a cat pages.




*


Phukets Atigaro Project

*The Atigaro  Project is a capture-neuter-release scheme in conjunction with education  programs in animal respect and responsible pet ownership. The aim of  the Atigaro Project is to initially control  and eventually eradicate the stray cat and dog problem in Phuket. It is impossible to venture very far without  coming across stray dogs and cats, usually mange ridden, scrawny animals that  survive by feeding out of bins and fighting for their territory. While spoiling the aesthetics of an island  renowned for its beauty, these animals also pose a considerable health risk to  locals and tourists alike.






 


*Why Not Sponsor an Elephant in Northern Thailand.*

Elephantnaturepark.org provides information on elephant conservation projects, general elephant knowledge, traditional local lifestyles, jungle herbs, photographs and multi-media. Find out more about Elephant Nature Park and how it is helping the highly endangered creatures of the area. The site covers the efforts of Lek's conservation projects.
One of our members visits Elephant Nature Park


*The Gibbon Rehabilitation Project in Phuket.*

There are numerous gibbons being used as tourist attractions on Phuket. By paying to have your photo taken with a gibbon you are helping these people to reduce the numbers of wild gibbons and cause suffering to this beautiful animal.Gibbons ensure the health and vitality of the rainforests in which they live. Therefore, their survival must be ensured far into the future. Gibbons are threatened by loss of habitat, but also increasingly, by hunting and the illegal pet market. Remember, each cute baby gibbon you see at a market or beach had its mother shot dead by poachers. This loss destroys the family group forever.




*



The Wild Animal Preservation Society For Animals in Thailand* *TSCWA  PROJECTS.* 
Our projects  aim to improve the conservation of native wild animals, the welfare of captive  wild animals confiscated through law enforcement, and other problematic animal  issues in Thailand. We do this work by surveying protected forest areas and  providing veterinary work, new enclosure construction, and enrichment for a wide  range of native animals. Projects with domestic animals include stray dog  control and welfare. The following information describes the activites we have  pursued towards these efforts.




*Phuket Based and trying to sort out the Stray Dog and Cat Problems*

By working with members of the local community, *PAWS* workers  are able to identify areas where large populations of stray animals are located  and using this targeted approach, dogs and cats can be neutered, treated for any  diseases and re-released back to their local area. 

In the last year,  *PAWS* has sterilised, vaccinated and treated over  *7,000* dogs and cats in Phuket and surrounding islands and areas.

*

Stay with an Elephant in Ayutthaya**THE ELEPHANTSTAY EXPERIENCE.*


The program involves living with, caring for  and learning about elephants, Everyday you will ride, feed, water and bathe  your elephant in the river. Guided by English speaking professionals in a  program that allows you to form a personal relationship with your  elephant.

Ayutthaya Elephant Kraal pictures and report (Ayutthaya Elephant Kraal/Homestay)








*Lampangs Elephant Hospital also Teaches you how to look after your Elephant.*3 Day course living with an Elephant only 10,000baht.


*The Wildlife Rescue Centre in Petchburi near Cha-Am and Hua Hin.*

The Wildlife Rescue Center  was founded by Dutch-born Edwin Wiek in early 2001 on Temple grounds.
Here they rescue macaques, gibbons, civets, loris,  small and big cats (leopard cats, tigers), bears, crocodiles and exotic birds.
You can stay here with a minimum commitment of 3 weeks to help out, but they do expect a donation to help with the upkeep of the place and ongoing expansion.

*


The whole of Thailand

Friends of the Asian Elephant*

At present, domesticated elephants are  facing a lot of problems due to the rapid change of the environment, sickness  and threats from men. Thus, it causes a great loss in numbers of elephants  annually.
As the consequences of the above mentioned  crisis, FAE has established the World' s first Elephant Hospital in 1994 to  treat sick elephants injured ones and other ailments with appropriate medical  equipment and proper care.
Since 1994, the number of elephants being  treated at FAE' s Elephant Hospital has increased continually. FAE needs a  larger area. Currently, FAE is asking The Royal Forestry Department to grant  more area.
Besides, research and studies will be made  on botany that elephants feed and medecinal herbs are used in the treatment We  cooperate with local & international institutes in the exchange of knowledge  on elephant diseases, veterinary students practice, etc.

----------

